
Our Startup’s Secret Weapon - dcancel
http://davidcancel.com/startup-secret-weapon/
======
mtrifiro
Nice work David. Customer service is a HUGE differentiator. I have recently
been on the receiving end of Customer Wow from Performable, so you walk the
talk.

~~~
dcancel
Thanks for the comment! We owe you a t-shirt. Let us know where to send it to
and what size you are.

------
vikingux
Thank you for sharing David. We will be putting this into practice at
chefsurfing.com

